# sloth's



## shaunbob (Sep 9, 2011)

... i dont know if this falls into this category... 


but... 


ermm...



I WANT A SLOTH!


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

shaunbob said:


> ... i dont know if this falls into this category...
> 
> 
> but...
> ...


Well there exotic..............and there mammals.......so...........ye i guess they do fall into this category, and yes i want a sloth aswell:lol2:


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

difficult to get a good pic of a sleeping sloth during the day up a tree with an iPhone but heres one of chester zoo's new badboys


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

This thread reminds me of this really cute video: The Funniest Baby Sloth Video Ever!!! - YouTube

I want a sloth too! Those babies are way too cute!


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

I did hear that they can rip your throat out with those massive claws if thretened, but i suppose hats life: victory:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

azza23 said:


> I did hear that they can rip your throat out with those massive claws if thretened, but i suppose hats life: victory:


Rather that than what the oh-so-cute-looking slow loris can do to you...!!! :lol2:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

Years ago i remember the first place they where breed in captivy was some random oap couples house on the I.O.W it was on bluepetter or really wild show when i was a kid i remember cos im a hampshire boy and isle of white is like next door... Ive always even back then wondered where the hel a random couple got a pair of sloths from.... lol anit they dwa anyway???


----------



## chezequerz (Mar 30, 2008)

ermgravy said:


> Years ago i remember the first place they where breed in captivy was some random oap couples house on the I.O.W it was on bluepetter or really wild show when i was a kid i remember cos im a hampshire boy and isle of white is like next door... Ive always even back then wondered where the hel a random couple got a pair of sloths from.... lol anit they dwa anyway???


No they're not DWA as for acquiring one I'd suggest you folks look at Viper and Vine Society I can't see Sloths on their site at the moment but they can most likely acquire one.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

when i use to work for a zoo,the mammal keepers were more afraid of the sloths then they were the lions and bears: victory:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

chezequerz said:


> No they're not DWA as for acquiring one I'd suggest you folks look at Viper and Vine Society I can't see Sloths on their site at the moment but they can most likely acquire one.


But they are endangered species...
They require an A10 im sure.
Plus can they be kept solo.????:gasp:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

If Viper & Vine can get a sloth to be kept as a `pet`, my proverbial hat will be eaten. Best left where they acually live?! IMO, of course. 

dave


----------



## chezequerz (Mar 30, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> But they are endangered species...
> They require an A10 im sure.
> Plus can they be kept solo.????:gasp:


I'm not sure about the A10 but it wouldn't shock me. 
They're naturally solitary so providing their other needs are catered for then there'll be little issue with that. 




sam gamgee said:


> If Viper & Vine can get a sloth to be kept as a `pet`, my proverbial hat will be eaten. Best left where they acually live?! IMO, of course.
> 
> dave


Merely a suggestion of somewhere to look really, they deal with a lot of exotic mammals and even if they're not holding (which they don't appear to be) they'll know the right direction to point someone in.


----------



## elblando (Aug 23, 2009)

They were vey cute when we saw them in Costa Rica.


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

they are cities listed so poop goes that theory the internet provides no reports of cf's or regular cb happening so sloths as a general pet i think you off your nut... 

thats less likely than cities letting cb micro'd blue iggys out of america..... or asian arowana into usa... :whistling2:


----------



## chezequerz (Mar 30, 2008)

ermgravy said:


> they are cities listed so poop goes that theory the internet provides no reports of cf's or regular cb happening so sloths as a general pet i think you off your nut...
> 
> thats less likely than cities letting cb micro'd blue iggys out of america..... or asian arowana into usa... :whistling2:


OK you're half right, Bradypus boliviensis, Bradypus griseus, and Bradypus variegatus are CITES (not cities) listed as is the two toed sloth Choloepus hoffmanni. However Bradypus pygmaeus (pygmy 3 toed) is not and nor is Choloepus didactylus (Linnaeus's two-toed sloth).

And i didn't state i could find captive bred ones or even wild caught ones merely that they're not DWA.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

In my own view : three words, wild in leave. 

Dave


----------



## chezequerz (Mar 30, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> In my own view : three words, wild in leave.
> 
> Dave


I think that's a perfectly valid opinion mate, I really do. I don't necessarily agree because i think that can be applied to any animal from fish to birds, from primates to reptiles and even from dogs to cats. Granted Sloths aren't a regular pet and frankly they're not an animal i would be overly interested in owning although there's a documentary on tonight (animal planet?) about some American sloth keepers who keep them as pets. I dunno we all have our opinions and i think as long as noone tries to force theirs on others the worlds richer for it.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

On another note.......brilliant name (Crypt) for a group!!!

Dave.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

chezequerz said:


> I think that's a perfectly valid opinion mate, I really do. I don't necessarily agree because i think that can be applied to any animal from fish to birds, from primates to reptiles and even from dogs to cats. Granted Sloths aren't a regular pet and frankly they're not an animal i would be overly interested in owning although *there's a documentary on tonight (animal planet?)* about some American sloth keepers who keep them as pets. I dunno we all have our opinions and i think as long as noone tries to force theirs on others the worlds richer for it.


This was such a lovely programme, and the sloths were beautiful.....but I'm sure it will only serve to make people want them as pets even more! Thing is, the female 3-toed sloths scream bloody loudly when they're feeling randy!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I wouldn't buy one - wouldn't know where to start and i'm sure they really like climbing trees more than people - however I think they are so friggin cute!! I'm watching the documentary now...

Plus they only go to the loo once a week...clean...


----------



## lucy hardman (Oct 12, 2010)

azza23 said:


> I did hear that they can rip your throat out with those massive claws if thretened, but i suppose hats life: victory:


haha id love one but yeah they can be pretty dangerous ,


and yeah viper and vine had some available a while ago thier online store had them but at the price they are theres no chance im getting one anytime soon


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

I've seen these and held one (note the baby) in Costa Rica 










Very docile creatures but boy did it smell, the local kids make money by taking one from a tree and charging the tourists a dollar to hold them.
I was impressed that the kids didn't hold onto any one Sloth for a long period of time and safely returned them to the trees.
As long as they respect and take of these lovely creatures I don't mind them making some money.
Wouldn't want one as a pet, all they do is spent most of their time asleep


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Just copied this from a website about caring for sloths........to say they're supposed to know what they're on about (i.e. published it for the world to see), there are a couple of bloody big errors here! 


"Some Facts About Sloths
Sloths are from South America. Sloths make up the family Bradypodidae. They are known for their way of moving about , upside down. They are able to do so because of their hooklike claws. Infact they are so secure that they are able to sleep in this position. But,once the muscles have becomed tensed, they can not relax until the animal wakens and relaxes them deliberately. Sometimes this happens because they sense danger. And it causes them to awaken. Their predators are people, harpie eagles,fossas, jaguars,leopards,eagles,hawks(big ones). Many more are out there that I am not naming. These queer animals odd in appearance,except when they are babies they are the cutest things in the world."


----------

